# Does Staffpad input work significantly better with iPad Pro/Pencil 2 vs iPad/Pencil 1?



## Zardoz (Oct 11, 2020)

When staffpad was announced for iOS earlier this year, I excitedly bought it, since I had a current-gen standard ipad and the 1st gen pencil. I quickly asked for a refund from Apple however when it became clear that input was nearly impossible. I watched all the videos and tried my best, but no matter what I did it only recognized about 30-40% of my input correctly. 

Now that the new ipad air is upon us with specs equal to or better than the ipad pro, I'm reconsidering it. Does the iPad pro/Pencil 2 combo work better than what I had before? I don't want to buy a new ipad and spend hundreds on software if it's going to be the same story all over again.


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 12, 2020)

Zardoz - I first used the Apple Pencil 1 on my 2018 iPad Pro. I upgraded not long ago to the 2020 iPad Pro, which meant upgrading to the Apple Pencil 2 as well.

Overall, no, I haven't found a difference with handwriting inputting with the newer pencil. Improvements with Apple Pencil 2, to me were: better integration with charging/pairing with the iPad. No cap to easily lose. Gripping is easier as is a better shape (not totally round) and thus doesn't really require a silicon grip. Double tap functionality within the StaffPad app - which is some help but is not significant.

I almost gave up the first one or two times trying the app. You will eventually learn what works and what doesn't for handwriting recognition. I'm glad I did not give up! Also keep in mind the software updates that have come and will likely keep coming for improvements to HWR. 

Brandon








musicbybrandonwalker | Instagram, Facebook | Linktree


Brandon Walker is an award-winning composer, producer, and multi-instrumentalist




linktr.ee


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 12, 2020)

Getting a paperlike screen protector made a big difference to me - the friction made it easier for me to control the pencil and hence made a big difference when entering notes.....


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 13, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Getting a paperlike screen protector made a big difference to me - the friction made it easier for me to control the pencil and hence made a big difference when entering notes.....


I finally installed my Paperlike this morning. Like Michael said, the resistance or friction really does help with the handwriting recognition.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 14, 2020)

Is there a similar product of PCs?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 14, 2020)

wcreed51 said:


> Is there a similar product of PCs?



I don't know, but a matte screen protector of any description would probably be just as good.....


----------

